# Newborn kids and cold weather



## DARLENE (Jan 14, 2009)

We have three does expecting babies this week, and the weather is soooo cold! Is it a good idea to put coats on the newborns? They will be with their mothers - in the barn at night, and during the day if they want to.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Where are you located, and what is your idea of "cold"? 

If you're talking -40, then it's cold. If you're talking 32F, that's not cold - for a goat.

The biggest thing is to make sure those kids are _dry._ If they stay wet after they are born, they are going to chill quickly. Frostbite is a definite risk when they're wet - ears and feet particularly. I have one buck named "Stubby" - born in winter, lost part of his ears. A hairdryer would be good to have out in the barn. I keep one out there just to thaw the tap.

If they're in the barn, out of the wind, with lots of clean straw to snuggle in, they should be fine. I've read of some people building little "huts" out of straw bales for them - just make sure they can't fall over on the little ones, if a big goat decides to jump on them.

I had a bottle baby that lived in the house for a couple of weeks, early April, and she got a little coat on for the first bit of going outside, but if she'd stayed in the barn, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

yep...need to know what area you are from


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Cold isnt your enemy...its wet conditions & drafts.
Ditto what Pookshollow said. Dry off their ears at least, let the doe clean the rest off this is her job and part of the bonding.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

I am trying to learn about goats before I get any.

Could someone tell me... 

About the drying off...... is it simply wet, or is it that mucusy, sticky (sounded nicer than "that snotty-molassas") stuff that some animals have?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

You want to somewhat completely dry the kid off. If there is any wet at all the kid will become chilled and problems will follow. Many use a hair dryer to warm and dry the kids after the icky is wiped off by either the doe or a towel. The ears, feet and tail are very susceptible to frostbite.


----------



## DARLENE (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope I'm doing this right! It's the first time I've used a forum. I wanted to thank all of you for responding to my question so quickly. I was wondering if I needed to stay up tonight making more "kid coats"! We live in north central Georgia. It's supposed to be down into the teens this week - that's plenty cold enough for me! But I guess as long as the babies get dried off real well, they should be alright in the barn. Thanks again!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, you may as well make the kid coats for them since you won't be able to sleep anyway 
You can also make them out of the sleeve of an old sweater or sweatshirt. Just cut off the sleeve and make holes for the front legs and slip it over them so the cuff is around their neck. For any boys you have to cut more off were it hits the belly for their "potty spot" 
I had a coat on one of my babies and the mama just kept pulling it off her...but they sure look cute in them! Just make sure they are dry, get their colostrum, nice thick dry bedding (straw or hay). Be careful of water buckets...they can drown in those and it happens more than you think. It's also great to use nice warm towels straight from the dryer to dry them off with. Another bonus is to offer mama warm water with a bit of molasses in it to drink right after delivery...and don't forget to worm mama and take pictures!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

o&itw said:


> I am trying to learn about goats before I get any.
> 
> Could someone tell me...
> 
> About the drying off...... is it simply wet, or is it that mucusy, sticky (sounded nicer than "that snotty-molassas") stuff that some animals have?


It's both...wet and slimy is how I would describe it.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like they're covered in snot. 

I also agree, being up here in WI. Any due to kid does come inside and are in a 12x18 heated/insulated stall that I keep just above freezing till the kids are dry and active, then it gets turned off. All the kids have little jackets too.


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Pookshollow, My half eared goat goes by the name Frosty! The poor old girl also has a hoof that is twisted around backwards and upside-down. She is a sweety, just not real good looking.


----------

